# Commute to Sandyford Industrial Estate



## Geoff (6 Sep 2004)

I have been offered a job in Sandyford Industrial Estate, and am wondering what the commuting is like.

I will be able to work flexible hours, ie start at 8, leave at 4:30. I would be driving and would take the motorway home - as far as the N4 (Liffey Valley) exit.

I am interested to know what other people's experiences are of a similar commute? 

All comments much appreciated.


----------



## kerinsp (6 Sep 2004)

*not a nice commute*

I commute from Maynooth to Blackrock (through that industrial estate). In the car I have to give it 2 hours and on the motorbike it takes just under an hour.

The N4 is a total mess backed up from the M50 exit all the way to the spa hotel in the morning and the M50 in the evenings is usually backed up from the toll bridge to the tallaght exit. I actually heard one those useless AA roadwatch reports say this was because motorists were slowing down to look at a ferris wheel, can you believe that crap?

If its raining at all then the traffic gets a lot worse.

hope that helps a bit


----------



## db2admin (6 Sep 2004)

It will depend a lot on where in the estate you are as it can take up to 15-20 minutes to get out even at half 4. That means that you are losing time getting to the M50 and if you get to the M50 after 5:15 you will be caught up in a lot of traffic. 
Coming in will take you no time, you could probably leave at 7:30 and be in by 8. Going home will most likely take you 1-2 hours.


----------



## Geoff (6 Sep 2004)

*Arena Road*

Two follow-up questions:-

Is Arena Road good or bad for exiting the Industrial Estate?

Will the motorway extension help?

Thanks for the responses to date!


----------



## kerinsp (6 Sep 2004)

*hi*

Dont know arena road. A motorway extension from the end of the m50 to the entrance of the industrial estate was opened a couple of months ago and helped a lot. 

You should try to get some time off to do a practice commute in the morning and evening if you can.


----------



## IsleOfMan (6 Sep 2004)

*She should walk really.*

It takes over 20 minutes for my wife to commute from Blackrock to the Sandyford Industrial Estate. Traffic is terrible in the afternoon as it exits via Luas/Upr. Kilmacud road or via Leopardstown/Brewery Road. If you leave at the Leopardstown exit passing around the nightmare roundabout and on to the M50 past Bewlwys hotel it will be easier for you rather than the other  exits.


----------



## Geoff (6 Sep 2004)

*So leaving at 4...?*

All of the replies seem to focus on the commute home. Where I was leaving at 4 / 4:15 every day, would that avoid most of the nightmare commutes?


----------



## kerinsp (6 Sep 2004)

*no*

There is no avoiding the backlog the toll bridge causes on the M50 in my opinion. 

Actually the traffic around that industrial estate got a lot worse when the luas started up. People are coming out from town and leaving the car park there and its a total mess each evening.


----------



## db2admin (7 Sep 2004)

*Re: no*

I have also noticed that the previously empty buildings are starting to fill again making the traffic even worse. The 3 offices next to us have been empty for over a year now and since the luas started the landlord has renovated them and companies are moving in. I think that the traffic will only get worse and given an alternative, I would take it.


----------



## Geoff (7 Sep 2004)

*Alternative is town...*

...which can be bad anyway.

Where I was to work from 7:30 to 4, is there anyone with a positive story to tell? Eg 'leaving at 4, you get onto the M50 by 4:15 and past Liffey Valley by 4:45?'

I will do a test-run myself, but as with any test it would only be a one-off, and wouldn't necessarily reflect the general experience.


----------



## zag (8 Sep 2004)

*Re: Alternative is town...*

Geoff - the M50 is still being built.  When the next stage is opened (eventually) there will be a lot more traffic on the M50 before you join at Sandyford and there will also be more traffic joining at Sandyford (to go South).

This is going to mean it will take longer to get on at Sandyford, and when you do get there the backup will start even earlier.

It's still probably better than taking the old cross-suburb route with all the traffic lights and junctions.

z


----------



## rainyday (11 Sep 2004)

*Re: Alternative is town...*

I reckon the extension of the M50 to Carrickmines will ease the bottlenecks around Ballinteer greatly. Having said that, moving from one side of the industrial estate to another can take 30 minutes on a bad day. You'd be quicker walking (like I do).

The Luas is a great service. Would you be able to bus/arrow it into town & get the Luas out?


----------

